

Iglo - transform your markdown-based API spec into interactive web documentation - zzen
https://github.com/subosito/iglo#demo

======
jonahx
Related, and quite good: [http://apiary.io/](http://apiary.io/)

Apiary not only auto-creates the docs for you, but also auto-creates a mock
API which will return the example responses from your docs

~~~
RaphiePS
Apiary's awesome, but it's great to see open-source alternatives. Every
closed-source, lockin-producing service I use is another thing to worry about.

~~~
Almad
If Apiary would want to lock you in, we'd hardly open-source the parser Iglo
is based on and endorse Iglo itself ;)

------
khangtoh
Iglo was given life from our internal need and requirements

------
cheshire137
So this is like Swagger?

~~~
Almad
Close, if you replace the Swagger's WADL/JSON with Markdown.

